# Buns !



## astrid guerrin (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone know a good recipe for chinese bbq pork buns? 
I've been eating a lot of those recently and would love to know how to make those.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is this what you mean? Kooky Culinary: Char Siew Bao


----------



## astrid guerrin (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes that's it! The name is diffenrent but it's what I was looking for, Thanks :chef:


----------

